# An INFJ girl from Belgium



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

Mary Jane said:


> Hi Phal,
> 
> Welcome! (But I'm a newbie myself.) I like Brussels and Antwerp a lot, I think it's a cliche to say I love the fries ... but I do.
> I know what you mean by soul searching... and I know how much energy it costs sometimes.
> ...


I like our fries too ^^ It's not cliche to say, I mostly hear about the chocolate and beer 



Agape said:


> In lak'esh ala k'in Phal . That is a Mayan greeting that means I am you and you are me. I believe that we are all just different expressions of the same being. I am also another INFJ . I can relate to your high sensitiveness. Hope that here you find part of the answers you are seeking for...ask, paid attention and you will find that you are looking for.
> 
> I enjoy listening to harp music....think you may like this one:


That's pretty! I like celtic music the most, but this is very soothing too.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Agape said:


> In lak'esh ala k'in Phal . That is a Mayan greeting that means I am you and you are me. I believe that we are all just different expressions of the same being. I am also another INFJ . I can relate to your high sensitiveness. Hope that here you find part of the answers you are seeking for...ask, paid attention and you will find that you are looking for.
> 
> I enjoy listening to harp music....think you may like this one:


That's beautiful.


----------



## Redworah (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello  Phal!, I am new to these forums as well, fascinating to meet someone from Belgium


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Velkommen ska ni vara!

Welcome, Phal! We like Belgians here, but if you want Belgian chocolate brownie points, bring some Belgian chocolate :kitteh:.


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

Tack, tack! ^^


----------



## Aeneas2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Guten Tag! Which city do you live in? I have a friend who lives in Ghent...


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

Ghent is a bit more than an hour away from me. I live close to Leuven 
Just been to Ghent this last weekend ^^ Beautiful city.


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome I hope you enjoy your stay arround here :3


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to PerC @Phal


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Phal said:


> Heb je niet gewoon eens een test proberen te doen? Ik kan helaas nog geen links plaatsen, maar als je in google "myer briggs test" intikt, dan de eerste link...
> 
> En ik ben van Vlaams-Brabant, ik woon niet ver van de grens van Limburg


Toch wel, en krijg verschillende dingen ma meestal ISFP of INFP. Sommige dingen passen en andere weer helemaal niet....


----------



## DayDreamer_ NightThinker (Sep 6, 2012)

Hallo beste landgenoot, 

ben bly om een andere belgisch hebben gevonden hier!
(Ik zou je vraagen om de kwaliteit van mijn neederlands te verontschuldigen; ik heb niet veel mogelijkheden om te oefenen)


----------

